# Fashion ??



## oxy77 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok,I am 5', can someone my height pull off wearing the tall boots with jeans,(the ones that are over the jeans) I have short legs so I feel like it would look wrong?


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm 5'1 and wear them like that sometimes. It looks great on me so give it a try. As long as YOU are comfortable and happy with the way it looks on you then go for it! ;-)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm 5'0", and I wear boots like that all the time!




I think how it looks really depends on your body shape too, though.


----------



## Karren (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah!! I agree with Johnnie!! Wear what you like.. I sure do!



. And I think boots look great no mater how tall you are.. Better with a skirt.. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm 5'3 and i wear all my boots like that!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Rachel Bilson is really short, and she dresses like this all the time:






I think it looks cute!


----------



## oxy77 (Mar 2, 2010)

I will have to give it a try then, I bought some skinny jeans and boots at christmas and still haven't worn them. My mother assured me it was cute but, I didn't know if there was some kind of "What Not To Wear" rule about that..lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 3, 2010)

i am 5'3 and have a pretty long torso, which means short legs.

I wear them like that no problem.


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 3, 2010)

I wore like that today!!!

Black heeled boots with black skinny jeans with a black and pink tee, pink eternity scarf and black cardigan, pink cheapo hoop earrings...


----------

